# Looking for someone



## Frunkis (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking for a guy by the name of Chuck Smith. He used to own Pelican Bay Motors here in Gulf Breeze. I last saw him a couple years back when I worked at the now late Gulf Breeze Ford when he purchased a car for his son. If anyone knows Chuck and knows a way I could get in touch with him I would be extremely greatful. Thanks. 

Matt


----------



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

theres a Chucks Used Cars on old palafox st in Pensacola. I dont know if his last name is Smith but its a start


----------

